# New member with 8 week old puppy Baxter



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi

I have just joined this forum as we brought 8 week old Baxter home on Weds and thought I'd join to have the advantage of the knowldge of all you fellow Vizsla lovers 

Meet Baxter


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, BaxtersMum, and welcome to the forums. Baxter is an adorable little guy!! Glad you are joining us! ;D


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi BaxtersMum, welcome to the forum from Berkshire, UK.

Baxter is so cute, look forward to hearing about his adventures as he grows ;D


----------



## johnnywiggla (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi little fella


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi Baxtersmum...you having sleepless nights? Are you crate training? How is it going?
We just brought Layla home yesterday, she is 8 weeks old. We had a bad night last night and she hates the crate. Think they are all the same at this age though.
Welcome


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Aww! He's adorable!! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

What a little cutie pie!! I love those ears : ) Welcome!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Welcome aboard the forum Baxter, from sunny Yorkshire, you certainly are a very handsome little chap aren't you.....


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks guys.

The crate training is going really well. The first night he was good and we thought it was going to be easy as he only cried for about half an hour then went to sleep but then the first night he cried, howled, barked, clawed at the door all night apart from about 2 hours!

The third night was about the same but then it decreased rapidly the fourth night, but last night was about 5 mins!

He wonders into the crate during the day and in the evening while we are around him so he obviously feels comfy and safe in there now. It was horrible but the advice I got to leave him and to never go down to him seems to have worked.

I was scared it would put him off but he seems ok with it. Other than when I first shut the gate door, tries to get out while I am still closing it and starts howling but not for long.

He has learnt to sit now and we are also working of stay and come. He had his first vaccination Monday, and we start puppy training next week so really looking forward to that. Can't wait for 3 weeks time when we can go for proper walks ;D


----------



## Labby (Sep 30, 2012)

Congrats on your new family member!!! Can't wait to have my V ...waiting for the breeder to tell me she's born!!! the due date was yesterday! Hope everything goes as good as you!!! Very nice pic of your little guy!!!


----------



## johnnywiggla (Sep 30, 2012)

I found it helped to stick your head/upper body in with him, give him a treat and loads of praise etc ;D


----------



## Green (Oct 5, 2012)

Congrats!! Baxter looks awesome!
I will be getting my V puppy tomorrow, can't wait


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Welcome Baxter, from South Yorkshire. Hope he never grows into them ears...


----------

